# Paint Stallion



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

What do you guys think of this stud? I just found him and am looking for opinions.  He's a homozygous tobiano too.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Not good photos for conformation but something seems off. Actually a lot seems off. Is there any more information on him? Breeding? Discipline? Show record? He's cute but that's about all I see in him thus far, and by far not enough for me to breed, personally.

Wait, is it the way he's standing or does he have a REALLY steep shoulder???


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree, but I couldn't find any better pictures.  

I don't know what he does. I'll try to get more info on him soon, I only just found him. I don't know if he's ever shown either. He is very cute, for sure. XD


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Deep shoulder, maybe next to the funky hip it makes his shoulder seem even steeper? No way in heck would I breed anything with that stud.. Too many weird conformation issues, or the picture angles are off. The only thing I like about him is the coloring.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

He's nothing you can't pull out of an auction house. You couldn't pay me to breed to him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

^ yep, yep. I'm always looking through ads and the number of studs that really, really need to be geldings is crazy!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> He's nothing you can't pull out of an auction house. You couldn't pay me to breed to him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to agree with you. Hind quarters are severely lacking in substance. Long long back. No topline...indicating he doesn't do much except eat. Lack of overall muscle also indicates this. Steep steep shoulder. Short neck. Course face that lacks refinement. Upright pasterns. High hocks. Lacks good bone in the legs. And he looks like he could be pigeon toed up front.

But he's homozygous tobiano! 

Overall, definitely gelding material only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would have to agree with the others... no. Nothing about him is worth breeding for, apart from his color, and you can find better in far nicer stallions.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is goose rumped and sickle hocked and I suspect the only reason he is a stallion is because he can produce 100% color. Yay?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

What everyone else said. Just no.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, good to know.  Thanks guys!
Personally, I don't like him as much for color either. He's black, which narrows foal options to black, bay, or chestnut (IF he's heterozygous for chestnut) with my mare. I just wasn't sure if his conformation and breeding were any better. I know he has some half-decent foals on the ground, and it seems like everyone around me likes him, so I thought I'd check him out. Guess I'll keep looking. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

ArabianGirl27 said:


> I just wasn't sure if his conformation and breeding were any better.


Might be worthwhile to hold off on the actual breeding of your mare for another year or so and just work on getting to know a bit more about conformation and a bit more time to search for the right stud. If you have a vet or breeder in your area that could help out, they are always a great resource to go to! But, this geldings conformation flaws are pretty obvious and shouldn't need a second opinion. I think a bit more research on the subject may help your search and ultimately find the right stud for your goal. 

Good luck!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Agreed.. No.. he would make a cute trail gelding.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> Agreed.. No.. he would make a cute trail gelding.


Personally I wouldn't want him even for that.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabian girl if you are going to spend the money and time to breed and raise a foal then you need to learn more about conformation. All responsible breeders need to be aware of the faults that can cause a horse to be unsound or of limited use.
If you are going to breed a stock horse to an arabian you should strive to get a very versatile individual. The cross is known to be very successful. These stallions you are looking at will not get you a very good foal.
Your mare has conformational faults and these stallions all have faults that I would not want in any foal I bred.
I fully understand the desire to breed your mare. The foal however deserves the best chance in life you can give it. That begins with the selection of the stallion and mare you choose to breed.
If the mare or stallion have either good or bad traits they have the phenotype to pass it on. Remember that. 
Like I posted on another thread of yours there are better mares out there right now and they are very affordable. There are better stallions available. 
Think about all the possibilities and then take action. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## stallion19 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hes pretty


----------

